# 2013 Sticker Swap



## Yob (12/8/13)

Wadda ya rekon folks? A good old fashioned Sticker Swap??, I sent forum Member and master printer Warb a PM earlier and he's happy to get involved if we need to get some printed, I do personally and thought that it was a while since we last had a swap.

So, here's thoughts..

Entries / *List Frozen, 30 August*. That gives us all just shy of 3 weeks to enter and get the designs off to the printer. If we give it a week then to have them back (at the outside) makes it the *6 September* with posting to begin on the *9 September*.

Rules.

1: Limited to first 20 People - believe me, 20 envelopes is enough to sit down and write out. (If we get that many)
2: 2 Stickers per envelope - Fridges die and a spare is always good to have.
3: Stickers will be quality vinyl or similar, no cheap nasty paper stickers.
4: Copy and paste the list from the latest post and add you name.

Not a rule as such, but I rekon we keep the images private until after we have all received them... just so as not to spoil the surprise.

What say you peeps?

Im emailing Warb tonight. 

1: Yob


----------



## Robbo2234 (12/8/13)

Allways keen for some fun but

1. How much is 40+ stickers? 
2. Can some one help me with a design?


----------



## Batz (12/8/13)

1: Yob
2: Batz (of course)


----------



## Yob (12/8/13)

Robbo2234 said:


> Allways keen for some fun but
> 
> 1. How much is 40+ stickers?
> 2. Can some one help me with a design?


design will be entirely up to you mate, thats what its all about really, your brewery sticker, have a look in THIS THREAD which is an epic 90 pages long now for some inspiration, there were some suggestions a little while ago as to software etc, many questions have their answers within those pages.

How much? From memory (and size dependent) about $30 (TBC) from forum members such as Warb and (I think) Gar as well. Top notch quality Vinyl stickers too.


----------



## djar007 (12/8/13)

1: Yob
2: Batz (of course) 
3. Djar007


----------



## punkin (13/8/13)

1: Yob
2: Batz 
3. Djar007 
4: Punkin


----------



## The Balding Bunyip (13/8/13)

1: Yob
2: Batz
3. Djar007 
4: Punkin
5. The Balding Bunyip


----------



## winkle (13/8/13)

If I can find where SWMBO put mine when "cleaning up" I'll be in it.


----------



## breakbeer (13/8/13)

are computer cut vinyl stickers OK? (same type as on my swap bottles)


----------



## punkin (13/8/13)

Mine will be 1 large and 1 small, i don't have enough of the large left to do 2 of them.


----------



## Yob (13/8/13)

breakbeer said:


> are computer cut vinyl stickers OK? (same type as on my swap bottles)


As long as they are good quality Vinyl stickers, no drama, we just dont want folks going ot all the effort of doing up good quality stickers and receiving dot printer paper ones in return, an even playing field if you will.



punkin said:


> Mine will be 1 large and 1 small, i don't have enough of the large left to do 2 of them.


No worries Punkin, 2 is 2, people can choose as to which adorns their brew fridge. (or bumper or whatever)


----------



## breakbeer (13/8/13)

1: Yob
2: Batz
3. Djar007
4: Punkin
5. The Balding Bunyip
6. breakbeer


----------



## Yob (13/8/13)

1: Yob

2: Batz
3. Djar007
4: Punkin
5. The Balding Bunyip
6. breakbeer
7. Winkle - Depending on required depth of search (tentative spot)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/8/13)

1: Yob

2: Batz
3. Djar007
4: Punkin
5. The Balding Bunyip
6. breakbeer
7. Winkle - Depending on required depth of search (tentative spot)
8.Nev- only one per peep-dont have enough.


----------



## Yob (13/8/13)

2 would be fitting Nev, just bein fair n all... (if at all possible? If its not, its not I guess)

It's a good reminder to me to put in a double order actually, I need some stickers for... a separate thingamy-bob... Maybe we can combine and get a good deal on 500 stickers or summit? B)


----------



## breakbeer (13/8/13)

I can also get printing on vinyl done if you want to compare prices?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/8/13)

Yob said:


> 2 would be fitting Nev, just bein fair n all... (if at all possible? If its not, its not I guess)
> 
> It's a good reminder to me to put in a double order actually, I need some stickers for... a separate thingamy-bob... Maybe we can combine and get a good deal on 500 stickers or summit? B)


I may be able too, if not I will draw some on top of Batz, just got to peel them off my doors. :lol:


----------



## Batz (19/8/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> 1: Yob
> 
> 2: Batz
> 3. Djar007
> ...


Come on Winkle find those stickers, and screwy you must still have some?


----------



## Yob (21/8/13)

anybody managed to raise Warb? I got an email from him shortly before this got started and cant seem to get through now.


----------



## lukiferj (21/8/13)

Nope. I shot him a PM but haven't heard back yet. Assumed he must be snowed under.


----------



## Batz (24/8/13)

Your better off emailing him than sending a PM. 


http://www.esigns.com.au/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=2&Itemid=89


----------



## mmmyummybeer (24/8/13)

I know there is probable no definitive answer but I am just wondering on what size should the stickers be made too, is there a minimum size they must be over.


----------



## Yob (24/8/13)

Not really mate, ive found 6-8 cm across is a good size (lean toward the larger)

I had a batch run off a while ago that suited smaller bottles and looked out of place on a tallie and look small on a fridge, still, good, just you know, bigger is better.

@Batz, cheers will try that one.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## punkin (27/8/13)

I'd like to make a suggestion Yob about postage.

If we all stuck twenty (or however many participants we have) pairs of stickers in one envelope and added one extra self addressed stamped envelop in with them and sent them to you, then you could put them in pairs in the supplied envelopes and resend them out once they are all in?

That would save twenty times twenty postages (say $1 each) at $400 total cost to run and reduce it to 40 envelopes and $40 to run. Or to put it another way reduce my cost to play from $20 to $2.

Am i missing something or does that make sense?


----------



## Yob (27/8/13)

erm.. I think I see where you are going with this, I then collate all the stickers and send them all in one envelope back to the players?


----------



## sp0rk (27/8/13)

Still time to possibly get in?
(just gotta finalise my design and get a friend to print them up for me)


----------



## Mardoo (27/8/13)

Sounds like cost shifting from one's pocket to Yob's time.


----------



## Yob (27/8/13)

sp0rk said:


> Still time to possibly get in?
> (just gotta finalise my design and get a friend to print them up for me)


Hell yeah, can I get mine printed with your mate too? having all sorts of bother getting traction on my print run...


----------



## punkin (27/8/13)

Mardoo said:


> Sounds like cost shifting from one's pocket to Yob's time.


Yes but it's like an hour of yobs time to sort them into piles and stick them in the SA postage paid envelopes.

Only said Yob as he was the organiser, happy to do it for people myself. It's going to save each player of twenty players $18 or so depending on the envelope size then it's a bloody good saving.

I couldn't think of a simpler way to do it and as i said, i'm happy to do the postage?


----------



## sp0rk (27/8/13)

Yob said:


> Hell yeah, can I get mine printed with your mate too? having all sorts of bother getting traction on my print run...


Will see what I can do


----------



## Yob (27/8/13)

Will send you through the image just in case..

Nice one bruvva

Will sort out the collating issues when we all cross the line with printing them and being ready?


----------



## mmmyummybeer (28/8/13)

Adding my name to the list before it's too late.

1: Yob
2: Batz
3. Djar007
4: Punkin
5. The Balding Bunyip
6. breakbeer
7. Winkle - Depending on required depth of search (tentative spot)
8.Nev- only one per peep-dont have enough.
9. mmmyummybeer


----------



## Yob (2/9/13)

got onto Warb today so hopefully can land them sometime this week, if not will be early next week so round the 9th to get it all together (hopefully?)

hows that sound?

If we do the SSA thingamy with 'someone' collating it, it'd probably be best to send 2 of our own as well to make the splitting easier?

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lotm (5/9/13)

I know this ship has sailed, but what exactly does a sticker swap involve? What are the stickers for? Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Batz (5/9/13)

Lotm said:


> but what exactly does a sticker swap involve? What are the stickers for? Please excuse my ignorance.


It's all to do will ill fitting under garments, or someone reaching down your pants and pulling up your undies. It's a lot of fun if your not the sticker.

Then some brewers swap.....Nothing wrong with us here :blink: :huh:


----------



## Batz (5/9/13)

Lotm said:


> I know this ship has sailed, but what exactly does a sticker swap involve? What are the stickers for? Please excuse my ignorance.



Perhaps read this thread

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/10171-beer-labels-and-logos/


----------



## Yob (5/9/13)

Hasnt sailed that far, Im still awaiting confirmation that the stickers are printed.

Just a bit of fun and good fridge decoration mate.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (5/9/13)

I need more brewers stickers for my fridge. The old one was covered with them.


----------



## punkin (6/9/13)

Add your name in if you have stickers already printed.

Or we can do it the Batz way.



> If we do the SSA thingamy with 'someone' collating it, it'd probably be best to send 2 of our own as well to make the splitting easier?



Eh?


----------



## Yob (6/9/13)

Just like case swaps, bringing one of your own avoids confusion.


----------



## punkin (6/9/13)

One of your own what?

Do you mean to send 4 stickers or three instead of two? Or to send extra envelopes?

Not being an arsehole, just don't follow.


----------



## Yob (6/9/13)

ignore me, complete brain fade, will blame sleep deprivation but it isnt true..

as you were


----------



## mmmyummybeer (6/9/13)

punkin said:


> One of your own what?
> 
> Do you mean to send 4 stickers or three instead of two? Or to send extra envelopes?
> 
> Not being an arsehole, just don't follow.


Could be clarified a bit, but my take on the swap is that if 10 people are in the swap you send 20 stickers and end up with 2 of your own sent back to you. 

If you were sending them out yourself you would only send 18 because you wouldn't bother sending 2 to yourself. (Therefore send 20 instead not 18 and everyone's envelopes are the same).

Therefore 1 envelope with a return your address and 20 stickers which can then all be collated into 10 equal piles to be put into the 10 envelopes. 

You could also do the case swap thing and put in an extra sticker for the organizer.


----------



## breakbeer (6/9/13)

I'll cut my stickers today

Think I'll go with a 50/50 split of White & Metallic Charcoal


----------



## mmmyummybeer (6/9/13)

sounds good


----------



## punkin (6/9/13)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Could be clarified a bit, but my take on the swap is that if 10 people are in the swap you send 20 stickers and end up with 2 of your own sent back to you.
> 
> If you were sending them out yourself you would only send 18 because you wouldn't bother sending 2 to yourself. (Therefore send 20 instead not 18 and everyone's envelopes are the same).
> 
> ...



Aaaah, forgot about the self stickers. Collater is welcome to keep mine, if i collate i'll keep my own


----------



## benken25 (8/9/13)

Batz said:


> I need more brewers stickers for my fridge. The old one was covered with them.


I spot a Too SOBA sticker :super:


----------



## djar007 (10/9/13)

Having drama finding a printer. Is everyone else ready with the stickers?


----------



## sp0rk (10/9/13)

Nope, still haven't finalised my design...
Shouldn't be long though


----------



## Yob (10/9/13)

nearly, finally got some help from another forum member. PM if you need his details.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (10/9/13)

I have mine finished,


----------



## punkin (10/9/13)

I had mine printed before the swap suggestion


----------



## djar007 (10/9/13)

Will do yob. Soon as I get to my computer. Thank you.


----------



## Yob (13/9/13)

Apologies for dragging the feet a bit.. Ive been informed mine are on the way in the mail so I will hopefully get them either today or Monday. 

How did you go Winkle? djar? Hopefully the post out next week if all are ready?


----------



## breakbeer (18/9/13)

My stickers have been ready for a while now, where do I send them?


----------



## Yob (18/9/13)

I got mine .. was it yesterday? everythings a bit blurry ATM... flat out with so many things I should be a ring master..

I will send the stragglers a PM and see where they are at.


----------



## punkin (18/9/13)

Let me know what to do and i'll do it.


----------



## sp0rk (18/9/13)

Sorry to hold things up, things have been hectic the last few weeks
I'll know in the next day or 2 if I can get my stickers done in time or not and will report back

Sorry again!


----------



## Yob (18/9/13)

Not panicked sp0rk, I was dragging my feet too and I instigated the thing :lol:

Thanks for the offer Punkin, may well take you up on it.

Cheers


----------



## sp0rk (20/9/13)

Ok, my logo has been sent off to the printers, just waiting for the quote before I give them the go ahead with printing


----------



## Yob (20/9/13)

n0ice


----------



## Yob (22/9/13)

Apologies for the delays, just waiting on one of our swappers print runs, shouldnt be much longer.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## sp0rk (25/9/13)

Might have to pull out, the cheapest price I could find for my stickers was $450 for 200 
For for the hassle gents


----------



## breakbeer (25/9/13)

as a general rule, printing onto Self Adhesive Vinyl should cost around $65 per square metre

how big are your stickers?


----------



## Batz (25/9/13)

sp0rk said:


> Might have to pull out, the cheapest price I could find for my stickers was $450 for 200
> For for the hassle gents



Try Ryan he does mine.

_Please email [email protected] or call 0423 113 654. _May be best to give him a call, and mention you are from AHB. Usually about $40.00 for 100.

Batz


----------



## winkle (25/9/13)

Count me out guys, can't find the bloody things anywhere (bet they appear somewhere next week).


----------



## sp0rk (25/9/13)

breakbeer said:


> as a general rule, printing onto Self Adhesive Vinyl should cost around $65 per square metre
> 
> how big are your stickers?


108mm x 95mm
That was for laminated vinyl stickers, the only other option was for unlaminated paper stickers


----------



## mmmyummybeer (3/10/13)

Hi all just wondering where we are at with the sticker swap.


----------



## Yob (3/10/13)

waiting on one lot getting printed

imminent


----------



## mmmyummybeer (3/10/13)

No worries, thanks yob


----------



## sp0rk (3/10/13)

If you were waiting on me still, like I said before sorry I can't source a decent printer


----------



## Yob (3/10/13)

crap... now I need to go through my emails... bollox...

I thought there was one more.. hang on maybe do it like this..

1: Yob - Ready to go
2: Batz - Ready to go
3. Djar007
4: Punkin - Ready to go
5. The Balding Bunyip
6. breakbeer
7.
8.Nev
9. mmmyummybeer - Ready to go

These are the ones I know off the top of my head. If Ive missed anyone? 

Sorry guys, this has been a little protracted and sloppy... busy days and nights dont help...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/10/13)

Yob quote >>>crap... now I need to go through my emails... bollox...

I>>> thought there was one more.. hang on maybe do it like this..

1: Yob - Ready to go
2: Batz - Ready to go
3. Djar007
4: Punkin - Ready to go
5. The Balding Bunyip
6. breakbeer
7.
8.Nev Ready loooooong time ago
9. mmmyummybeer - Ready to go

>>>These are the ones I know off the top of my head. If Ive missed anyone? 

>>>Sorry guys, this has been a little protracted and sloppy... busy days and nights dont help...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/10/13)

So to participate in this am I right in my understanding I need 2 stickers per participant?

So if I took up spot number 7 in the list above that would be 18 stickers - yeah?

I found a few sheets of sticker I had made for me a while back - I am not sure if I have enough. If I do i might just jump on this band wagon too.


----------



## Yob (12/10/13)

PM's Sent


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/11/13)

Hey yob.

Have these been posted?

No pressure, just worried mine might have gone astray in the mail.

Paul


----------



## Yob (10/11/13)

Will be posted this week mate, it's been chaos the last week

Apologies to all


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/11/13)

Dont apologise.

Sometimes i think you thebusiest man on AHB.

All in good time...


----------



## mmmyummybeer (14/11/13)

No worries yob. I don't mind the delay, just happy and appreciative of your work. Now I will be looking forward to seeing the postman once again


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/11/13)

Hurry up, I am not drinking till they get here !
Nev


----------



## Yob (14/11/13)

Bullshit :lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/11/13)

Is it that obvious ??


----------



## Yob (17/11/13)

Got the shakes yet Nev?

Well they are all divided into the respective piles and are _'almost' _ready to be shipped... theres always a bloody _'however' _

*however...*

One of the stickers in particular is of a reasonably large size, it is a decal type one so I was thinking of trimming the sticker into 3 parts which can be re-assembled by folks at their leisure.. it's just too big to fit into a regular envelope that most have provided. One of the other ones may need to be sort of folded over, will try to do so without creasing...

in the absence of any major objections Im just gunna go with that this arvo and they will all be in the mail in the morning.

Cheers


----------



## punkin (17/11/13)

Yob please keep mine for a week or so if that's ok? They may sit in the mailbox and get wet or damaged.


----------



## Yob (17/11/13)

No worries man, had thought that.. Saves me a PM


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/11/13)

Yob said:


> Got the shakes yet Nev?
> 
> Well they are all divided into the respective piles and are _'almost' _ready to be shipped... theres always a bloody _'however' _
> 
> ...


Do what you must.
Nev


----------



## Yob (18/11/13)

All envelopes in the mail today.

Some good looking stickers in there :super:

Now... to decorate the fridge, will only post a piccie when all you peeps have received so as not to spoil the surprise.

Apologies once again for the delays in doing this swap... usually my swaps / BB's etc run a bit smoother and more efficient than this one did B)


----------



## punkin (19/11/13)

Don't hold up the pics on my account boys and girls.


----------



## djar007 (19/11/13)

Got mine today. Thanks very much yob. Some great stickers there. And another magnet. At this rate the fridge will fall over face first with all the weight on the door. But it is a great collection so thank you everyone.


----------



## Yob (19/11/13)

Aaah.. the NEW DESIGN :lol: h34r:

I shall tell the Graphical Design Dept they have done well


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/11/13)

Whats everyones favorite sticker?

Mine would be the Bandicoot sticker
But then there is the Batz sticker - it comes witha degree of icon/legend status (I finally have one woo hoo)
I think I want to stick one of my Gryphon brewing stickers on a clock (just to be spiteful....)
Stilldragon - would make a good tattoo design

Both the BoxCut and Slaughterhouse ones freak me out a bit with the zombie element

And Chicken Piss is just cool becasue it's BIG

Oh I just cant pick a favorite....I luv yous all.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (21/11/13)

Yay!!! Stickers arrived, although the envelope was no longer sealed and had been fully opened at one end? luckily all the stickers looked to be still there, maybe postie wanted to check them out too. Also I thought it was a bit strange how they manage to get delivered with no postmark stamp on the stamps or anywhere on the package, mmm now the question is do I be a tight wad and reuse the unmarked stamps :unsure:.


Anyway very happy with all the stickers, and after admiring the Batz sticker for many years it was great to have one. Thanks everyone :super:


----------



## Yob (21/11/13)

Hell yeah you do!!


----------



## Camo6 (21/11/13)

When do we get to see these designs fellas? Need some inspiration for my own brewery.


----------



## Yob (21/11/13)

*SPOILER ALERT*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
​


----------



## punkin (21/11/13)




----------



## Camo6 (21/11/13)

punkin said:


> StillDragon.png


Very nice. Was the female torso and nether regions intentionally incorporated into the design or am I just stuck in a workshop full of blokes for too many hours of the day?


----------



## punkin (21/11/13)

It's the drugs.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/3/14)

Clean up the shed/brewery on the weekend and the fridge looked a bit bare.

Now where did I put those stickers.....




That looks better.....


----------



## breakbeer (5/3/14)

Chicken Piss got top billing, Nice!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/3/14)

I should have removed the energy rating sticker.....

Lucky I put my own on top of it - plenty of spares if I ever decide to scrape it off


----------

